# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Miftar Zeqa

## YlliRiaN

*Takimet e Miftar Zeqës me plakun e maleve Bajram Currin.
Hasan Hasanramaj
Miftar Zeqa, gjashtë dekada, në shërbim të atdheut dhe çështjes kombëtare (5)

Forcat e rezistencës shqiptare dhe myslimane të regjionit të Sangjakut behshin çdo përpjekje për tu afruar kufirit shqiptar me qëllim që të lidhen me plakun e maleve Bajram Currin.

Në këto ditë dhe momente të vështira për ti shpëtuar me të keqes kërkohej një mençuri për tiu afrua kufirit shqiptarë. Për këtë qëllim Jusuf Mehoniqi dhe Sahit Adroviqi në një farë mase e njihnin terrenin për të shkua për Rugovë. Pa vonua shumë ia mësynë Zenel Sylës nga Pepiqi i Rugovës i cili ishte njohës i mirë i këtyre hapësirave, por edhe trim e besnik i madh , gjë e cila i lidhte burrat me një dragua malesh nacionalistin Miftar Zeqën që aso kohe ishte me qengja në Kori të fshatit Isniq afër shkallës së Lumbardhit në Bjeshkët e Nemuna.. Jusuf Mehoniqi qysh i vogël kishte dëgjuar për trimin dhe nacionalistin Miftar Zeqen në fshatin Gërrçarevë të Sangjakut, ku iu vra vëllai Zenun Zeqa. Miftari mori në zotim këta burra-burrash mysliman nga Mali i Zi për të depërtuar më lehtë nëpër Bjeshkët e Nemuna.

Mosmarrëveshje në mes të burrave të rezistencës

Me të arritur në Bjeshkët e Malësisë së Gjakovës burrat e rezistencës nga fshatrat shqiptaro- myslimane patën një mosmarrëveshje me malësoret në Malësinë e Gjakovës të cilët për shkak të gjuhës të cilën e flisnin Sangjakasit. Ata nuk e flisnin mirë gjuhës shqipe dhe kjo për malësorët e Malësisë së Gjakovës u bënë të dyshimtë, por duke i falënderua intervenimit të shpejtë të Miftar Zeqës nuk erdhi deri të ndonjë konflikt dhe gjakderdhje me pasoja tragjike në Bjeshkët e Tropojës. Pa vonua shumë këta me ndërmjetësimin e Miftar Zeqes takohen me plakun e maleve Bajram Currin. Ky takim kishte për qëllim koordinimin e aksioneve të rezistencës kundër forave të armiqeve shekullor në Sangjak, Kosovë dhe Shqipëri. Pas shtatë ditësh qëndrimi në Malësinë e Gjakovës burrat e rezistencës shqiptaro- myslimane nga Mali i Zi me ndihmën e nacionalistit Miftar Zeqes në Rrafshin e Dukagjinit, nga Malësia e Gjakovës kthehen në Bjeshkën e Roshkodolit- Bjeshkë e Nemuna, ku relaksohen. Më pesë korrik të vitit 1914 Jusuf Mehoniqi me Miftar Zeqen të shkallën e Lumëbardhit në regjionin e Bjeshkëve të Nemuna vëllazërohen. Kështu në shenjë mirënjohje Jusuf Mehoniqi ja dhuron Miftar Zeqes qystekun e argjendtë të orës të cilin me fanatizëm e ruajti deri në luftën e fundit në shtëpinë e djalit të tij-Shabanit në Pejë. Në luftën e fundit gjatë barbarive të luftës së fundit nga forcat barbare serbo-malaziase bashkë me një numër të madh fotografish e shumë gjerave tjera me vlerë të madhe historike dhe materiale iu dogj qosteku - dhuruar nga Jusuf Mehoniqi.

Me 20 nëntor të vitit 1924 malazezët për vrasjen e Boshko Boshkoviqin, kryetar i komunës së Kolashinit dhe rrethinës fajësohet popullata myslimane e Shahoviqit dhe fshatrat tjera në rrethinën e Mojkovcit dhe Kolashinit. Kështu që pushteti aktual u lejoi që brenda ketërdhjetë e tetë orë mund ti vrasin, masakrojnë, dhunojnë dhe ti largojnë nga trojet e tyre stërgjyshore banoret shqiptaro-mysliman. Kështu që gjatë këtyre barbarive bandat dhe banditët serb dhe malazias vranë e masakruar 2.500 banorë shqiptaro-mysliman, në mesin e tyre gra, fëmijë dhe pleq. Gjithë pasuria e tyre u plaçkit . Të gjithë të mbijetuarit për ti shpejtuar zhdukjes fizike u detyruan të largohen nga trojet e tyre stërgjyshore për të mos u kthyer kurrë me në pronat e tyre. Boshko Boshkoviqin e vranë malaziaset Gjillasët dhe Dulloviqët për shkak të motrës së Dulloviqëve të cilën Boshkoviqi e torturoi tej mase..

Vrasja e udhëheqësit të Sangjakut nga agjentët e Beogradit

Lufta kreshnike dhe vrasjet e zgjedhura të trimave Sangjakas të shoqëruara nga Miftar Zeqa nuk mbeten pa jehonë nga shtypi i Nikshiqit- gazeta Sllobodna Misao e cila shkruante se si Jusuf Mehoniqi që nga viti 1918 deri më 5 dhjetor të vitit 1924 kishte likuiduar Aleksa Markovicin tregtar, Toda Markovcin ish-oficer që të dy këta nga Bello Pola, Rade Medenicen major aktiv i këmbësorisë së ushtrisë jugosllave, Savo Medenicen dhe Aleksandër Saviqin juristë nga Beogradi dhe shumë e shumë funksionarë të tjerë njohur të kombësisë serbo-malaziase.

Aktiviteti i komitë vazhdoi edhe pas formimit të mbretërisë SKS deri në vitin 1926, kur u likuidua udhëheqësi i komitëve të Sangjakut Jusuf Mehoniqit i cili u vra nga agjentët e Beogradit në rrethana të panjohura. Ekzistojnë versione të ndryshme për vrasjen e tij. Njëri prej tyre ishte se Jusuf Mehoniqi është vra në Shkodër, kurse versioni tjetër për ta mbuluar pjesëmarrjen direkt të agjenturës së Beogradit për likuidimin e Jusuf Mehoniqit gazeta Politika shkruan se Jusuf Mehoniqin e likuidoi një patrullë e policisë shqiptare me 12 mars të vitit 1926 në afërsi të qytezës së Shijakut në Shqipëri.

Jehona e vrasjes të trimit Sangjakas, Jusuf Mehoniqit, kaloi kufijtë duke shkruar për të si një figurë e madhe që ishte bërë tmerr për bandat dhe çetat çetnike serbo-malazeze. Shtypi i kohës i kushtoi një rëndësi të madhe kësaj figure. Më 13 mars. të vitit 1926 gazeta serbe Politika pas lajmit për vrasjen e tij bëri fjalë edhe për sukseset e tij në arenën luftarake. Sipas këtij shtypi aksionet luftarake të Jusuf Mehoniqit gjatë karterët së tij të rezistencës arriti ti vras mbi 500 serbë dhe malazias të zgjedhur dhe të përmendur për nga zullumet e mëdha mbi popullatën e pafajshme Sangjakase. Jusuf Mehoniqi la pas vetes një djalë i cili ka jetuar në fshatin Homel në afërsi të Fierit në Shqipëri.

Vijon*

----------

